# Mentor for First Robotics



## bob shutt (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Group,
I have not been building much this year but I did volunteer to be a mentor for a First Robotics team here in Mansfield. I am over seeing the fabrication and have had the students running the bridge ports at the community college. We have the robot built and are learning how to drive it. Check out on the web "First Robotics"


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 31, 2015)

Cool stuff. Peg started a lego team when our kids were of that age. I'm sure you will have a ton of fun doing it.


----------



## kuhncw (Jan 31, 2015)

Bob, nice of you to be involved in this.  You might post a picture of the robot when you have a chance.

Chuck


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice  BOb.
My wife and I went to see the movie spare parts last week. 
so have had robotics on my mind some. 
Ironic now that many of the nations schools have dropped shop classes and sold the machines the president and others is again seeing the need for maker spaces in schools and the value of hands on engineering. 

For those not familiar with the movie,  spare parts is  a Hollywood dramatization. of a true story.  underwater dreams is the documentary  movie. Here is the nutshell version of the story.  
In 2004 a couple teachers from Carl Hayden  Community high school  in Phoenix Arizona started a robotics club to build an ROV . There was the two advisers and 4 undocumented  immigrant teens. When they entered the competition in Santa Barbara CA. they decided to Compete in the explorer (College Division) 
they figured if they were going to lose they would lose against the best schools in the country. Well they Won against the best schools in the country . 
Tin


----------



## bob shutt (Feb 1, 2015)

One group of kids were drawing in CAD and I had a group machining. I had one sawing the blanks, one facing the parts to length, one drilling holes, and one milling angles. Three mills running at once. Pretty cool to see. I can post pictures after the build time is over. Top secret right now. There are over 8000 teams associated with First Robotics. Our first competition is March 4-7th in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 1, 2015)

What is the competition this year ??? 
A few years ago the cabin fever expo had a first robotics meet at the summer show Iron fever in York. 

The company I work for kind of sponsors the local community college robotics club by providing them with a scale., and service when needed. 
Tin


----------



## bob shutt (Feb 9, 2015)

The competition this year is called recycle rush in which totes and trash cans are stacked. Here is a couple of the kids working on a mill View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1423502939.757891.jpg



Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Piston_Broke (Feb 9, 2015)

I used to be a mentor for Team 904 from Grand Rapids, MI. I now work 40minutes away and work a ton more hours so I have not been able to volunteer. I still believe in this program and would encourage anyone to get involved whether a student or mentor. See if there is a team in your area and see what you can do to help or at least go to a regional competition and experience it, it's pretty great!

usfirst.org


----------



## bob shutt (Mar 1, 2015)

here was the new release  heading to Pittsburgh next weekend
http://www.wmfd.com/local-news/single.asp?story=63324


----------



## bob shutt (Mar 10, 2015)

Pittsburgh Regionals      Took 6th place in qualifications out of 54 teams. Lost in semi finals but qualified for Nationals


----------



## bob shutt (Mar 29, 2015)

Our team took high seed rookie team in Pittsburgh and Cleveland. In Cleveland took second place overall. We will be heading to World competition week after NAMES.


----------



## bob shutt (Mar 29, 2015)

Cleveland picture. Stellar Robotics


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 29, 2015)

See if you can get a short video of the event.


----------



## bob shutt (Mar 30, 2015)

Here is press release. working on video from competition
http://www.wmfd.com/local-news/single.asp?story=63324


----------



## bob shutt (Apr 1, 2015)

finals at Cleveland
https://youtu.be/s7V-6aDmm4I?list=PL3k3sdqWTLWoZwwcVn7A4WuNzmSSinc1k


----------

